# How many bananas a day?



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Olivia has become obsessed with bananas. Its all she wants. Its the first thing she asks for when she wakes up and all that she wants for a snack. But how many is it ok for her to eat? One a day? One everyother day? Or two a day? This past weekend she grabbed a stool and climbed onto our counter and got them. She ate 2 before I found her and she already had 1 earlier that day







: . She will eat other fruit too but am just wondering where to draw the line at ?


----------



## chlaal (Jun 28, 2006)

Personally I don't let my 3yo have more than one banana per day, just because they are so constipating. He can really get backed up if he eats too many bananas. I always remind him about that, and now he actually will tell other people if they offer him a banana, "I only have one banana every day because they make my poop hard."









-Joan


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Mine love bananas he will eat two or three a day and he has never been constipated in his life.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I limit my boys to 1-2 bananas a day, but if I let them, they'd eat more than that. I just don't think that's a very balanced diet!


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

Our DD also loves them. One day she had 3. On average she eats 1 a day. She does not get constipated from it.

Carma


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

Thank god that mine isn't the only one! He is obsessed with bananas these days! He'll eat other things sometimes, but LOVES bananas. I keep an eye on how many he has but haven't stopped him from eating them, but he's never had any constipation issues. He's at a funny stage where all he wants to eat is bananas and mac & cheese. Luckily, I can slip other veg & stuff into the mac & cheese, it's tougher with bananas!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AEZMama* 
He's at a funny stage where all he wants to eat is bananas and mac & cheese.

Mine too! He would live off of those two things if I let him.

DS eats 1 banana per day -- 1/2 with breakfast and 1/2 in his mid-day smoothie. He tends to get constipated if I'm not careful with his diet, so I limit him to 1 per day. Although, there have been days when he's had 2 bananas and it didn't seem to affect his bowel movements, so maybe I'm limiting them for no reason.

I remember hearing something long ago about bananas being high in potassium, and that too much potassium in the bloodstream can cause health problems, so ever since then I've only eaten up to 1 banana per day myself. But I just Googled that issue, and other foods high in potassium include potatoes, squash, beans, and avocado, all of which I wouldn't think to limit for myself or DS.

So hmmm, maybe bananas are getting a bit of a bad rap for no reason in my house!


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

I say let her eat all the bananas she wants. She will get tired of them soon enough, and maybe there's a nutrient in the banana that she is lacking right now.

Like you, I was wondering about my DD eating 2-3 bananas a day. After a while, she stopped wanting to eat them and we had 5 of them rotting. We stopped buying them at all for several weeks. That gave her a break, and now she likes them again.


----------



## njohnson (Mar 18, 2006)

My DS also asks for bananas morning, noon and night. He LOVES them. Never constipated. He also loves cheese, yogurt, oranges and mac and cheese. That's all he asks for too, however, he eats pretty much anything I give him. It is just so weird now that he can actually say what he wants to eat. He is 13 mo old. His words for those are "nani", "ooorn", cheeeez" and "ngee-ngee-ngee" (yogurt). So funny!!!


----------



## AmyLouise (Nov 26, 2004)

I think it's fine to give him bananas everyday as long as he is asking for them! He'll probably go through a picky stage soon so get those vitamins in now!!









He seems to be eating very well so as long as he keeps getting food from all the other food groups I wouldn't worry about too many bananas.

GL!
Amy


----------



## spudmum (Jan 22, 2007)

Banana is the first thing DS asks for when he is hungry...& apparently my milk tastes of them as well







....I tend to try to make sure he only has one a day...but if he is really persistent I will let him have 2. But most of the time He is satisfied when I offer him an alternative - apple, pear grapes etc.


----------



## Miajean (May 16, 2005)

I was a nanny for an adopted child, she used food as a comfort and relaxation tool, so the first few months she got whatever she liked off the table whenever so she could adjust.

6 a day. After a few months bananna's became almost the last thing she wanted and she totally stopped having food cravings and worries about her enviroment. Both seemed to tie in together and her mother and I noticed how secure and assured she had really become.

My DD went through a 'anna kick. 3-5 a day for about two weeks, then shes hardly interested, she'll eat one or not no biggie either way.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Bananas are a good whole food and I say let them eat as many as they want. Toddler food binges pass anyway. I would only place a limit if it seemed like the bananas were leading to constipation, which can happen. With my DD I'd try to balance the banana binge with peaches or grapes to loosen things up a bit.







I've known DD to eat as many as six in a day with no problems.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

At most, DD's had 3 in one day. Usually she has one banana a day, sometimes 2 if she's really persistent.

Usually she's pretty happy if I offer other fruit like apple or pear. . .she just asks for bananas first because she sees them on the counter.


----------



## PrennaMama (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlaal* 
Personally I don't let my 3yo have more than one banana per day, just because they are so constipating. He can really get backed up if he eats too many bananas. I always remind him about that, and now he actually will tell other people if they offer him a banana, "I only have one banana every day because they make my poop hard."









-Joan

It's great that many pps' kids don't have a sensitivity to them, but dd does, and she wants them all the time... any more than _half_ a banana a day and she becomes painfully constipated.

They _are_ a "perfect food" tho, from what I've read, and if your dc isn't sensitive to them, I say go for it... they have SO much nutrition packed in!


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

DD ate four bananas one day, with no ill effects (DH gave her two and I didn't know it and gave her two more).


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Another mom glad to see her child isn't the only banana lover in the house. Today he had 2.5 bananas, most days he has at least one, he's 20 months now and his eating has gotten sporadic, but bananas and oatmeal are two things I can always count on. I haven't been worried about it, and he's not a constipated kind of kid, but this is still reassuring to read. If only the bananas helped to make his poop a bit harder...


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

All they want.

In a few days or a week they will tire and want something else, like apples


----------



## Jungle Mama (Dec 24, 2006)

We have tons of bananas here in Hawaii, and my ds will eat 5 in a row and get this hilarius sugar buzz from it. Other than that, he has never had any problems from too many bananas.


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

Um..... a lot I hope. There are times I think DS might turn intoa "nana", he loves them so mush that he uses the term nana for all things food related.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Yep, Dd went through her banana phase too! I couldn't believe how many a day she'd eat..Then she moved on to other things and won't even eat them any longer!


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AEZMama* 
Luckily, I can slip other veg & stuff into the mac & cheese, it's tougher with bananas!

oooo, not true.







You can pull out a core sample with a straw!! I stick a straw down the middle, twist, and pull out the core of the banana. Then I dip the straw into a jar of cod liver oil, suck some into the straw, insert it back into the banana, and Viola! The babe is suddenly eating cod liver oil







The banana was breaking a lot when I'd give him a whole one, so I just break it into a few pieces and put the cod liver oil into each piece. Good for coconut oil or whatever.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think 1 or 2 a day is fine.


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

Geez, I thought this might be a phase. All I hear in the kitchen is "nananananananan". I've only given him one a day to eat but usually end up sharing a smoothie (which he will drink most of if I left it up to him) with him and those have at least a banana or two. No problems with constipation though.

DH, the recovering nutrition junkie, says he's worried about a salt/potassium imbalance and Titus getting muscle cramps. We decided that it would have to be a greater imbalance than two bananas coule provide to really worry about it though... and Titus is still nursing and gets cheese, so plenty of opportunity for sodium.


----------

